# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Llojet e ngjyrave te Syve

## GL_Branch

U mundova me perkthy shume shkurte prej nje siti por qellimi i temes eshte me shume per ketu antaret apo shqiptaret ne pergjithesi ciles kategori te ngjyrave i takojne.

Nga ana shkencore njihet keto lloje te ngjyrave tek njerezit:

*Syte Amber (prej Mjalti)*

Syte Amber jane ngjyre solide qe kane nje dukshmeri te forte prej ngjyres se Verdhe/Ari dhe ngjyrim te lehte prej Bakri. Ndryshe ky lloje quhet edhe "Syte e Ujkut" per shkak se ky lloje eshte shume i pranishem te Ujqerit.


*Syte e Kaltert*

Ngjyra e Kaltert permban perberje te vogel melanie ne stromen e irisit, shkenctaret mendojne se ngjyra e kaltert ka filluar te perhapet para 8.000-10.000 vjete ne Detin e zi te sotshem (Kaukaz).


*Syte e Kafte*

Syte e Kafte eshte lloji me i perhapur tek njerezit , kane perberje te madhe melanie ne stromen e irisit , ky lloje eshte me se paku pranishem ne vendet baltike , Filande dhe Estoni.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Syte Gri apo te Hirte*

Syti Gri kane me pak Melanine se Syte e Kaltert, Syte gri ne zonen e irisit kane nje permbatje te vogel prej ngjyre verdhe dhe kafe. Ky lloje eshte i pranishem me se shumti ne vendet Baltike, Rusi dhe Filande.


*Syte e Gjelbert*

Eshte ngjyra me e pazakonte tek njerezimi qe perben vetem 1-2% ne Bote, Sipas shkenctareve Ngjyra e Gjelbert eshte si rezultat i mutacioneve brenda strukturave te Melanise.


*Syte Lajthi*

Eshte lloje ngjyre e perzier mes ngjyres se kafte, gjelbert dhe verdhe, sipas disa studiuesve mendohet se ngjyra lajthi eshte si shkak i perzierjes mes ngjyres kaltert dhe kafte.

----------


## Apollyon

Kafen kam une.. sy kot.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Sipas antropologut me te famshem Carleton Stevens Coon (qe ka studiuar 1067 shqiptar kryesisht Gegë ne vitin 1930):*

_17% përqind e Gegëve kanë sy të kaftë të pastër, dhe 7% të pastër të ndritshëm. 50% kanë  kombinim të irisit gjelbër-kaftë (lajthi) dhe 20% kaltër-kaftë. Nga sytë me ngjyrë të përzier, 30% janë të përzier në të errët dhe 48% kryesisht në të ndritshëm, pjesa e mbetur pothuaj njëlloj._

----------


## RaPSouL

Kam sy dyngjyresh, te kafte dhe te gjelbert, te gjithe me thon se me ndryshon ngjyra varesisht nga ambienti i jashtem se cka shikoj, psh, naten gjithmon i kam te kafte, ndersa diten kur shikoj ne gjelberim ose dicka te tille, i kam te gjelber, kam qene edhe ne spital reth kesaj ceshtje, dhe mjeku me tha se gjithcka eshte normale dhe e regullt.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Kam sy dyngjyresh, te kafte dhe te gjelbert, te gjithe me thon se me ndryshon ngjyra varesisht nga ambienti i jashtem se cka shikoj, psh, naten gjithmon i kam te kafte, ndersa diten kur shikoj ne gjelberim ose dicka te tille, i kam te gjelber, kam qene edhe ne spital reth kesaj ceshtje, dhe mjeku me tha se gjithcka eshte normale dhe e regullt.


I ke ngjyre lajthi nvaret edhe prej kohes (ne ambientin e  jashtem), dimrit me shume te rijne te kafta, kurse veres si te verdha, gjelbert te mbyllte.

----------


## RaPSouL

> I ke ngjyre lajthi nvaret prej edhe kohes (ne ambientin e  jashtem), dimrit me shume te rijne te kafta, kurse veres si te verdha, gjelbert te mbyllte.



Ashtu është dicka, mirëpo në fillim si cdonjeri ke dyshime reth ndonje sëmundje, mirëpo gjithcka ishte në regull në atë kohë kur isha për në kontroll..

Pra ngjyrë lajthi.

----------


## Jack Watson

Syt i kam si grupi i par, sy-ujku!  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

Bebzat e syve te mi jan te rrethekuara me te kaft, mirpo e gjelberta dominon, pra po them te gjelbert.

----------


## Kreksi

Une kam pire uj pusi afer nje mineres(xehrore) dhe mund te them syt e mi jane me shume te art se sa ngjyre kafe....'hajt e mos u tallni me syt e kreksit...)
Nje dit po e pate ne rruge nje njeri me sy te tille dijeni se ai njeri eshte vete kreksi....
Desha te shtoja se vetem diten me dielle te forte jane te artë syt e mi dhe posa perendon dielli ndryshojn, behen te erret, pa ngjyre fare...;

----------


## GL_Branch

> Bebzat e syve te mi jan te rrethekuara me te kaft, mirpo e gjelberta dominon, pra po them te gjelbert.


atehere  Zeu_s edhe ti i paske te perzier pra Lajthi...Ngjyra e gjelbert osht shume i rralle kjo ngjyre eshte  me e perhapur te Irlandez dhe Skocezet.

Kam harruar me fut edhe nje lloje tjeter ngjyre perzierje qe eshte kalter-gjelbert:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Syte midis grise dhe bluse, por le te themi gri. Dmth jam me origjine nga Finlanda apo Rusia?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

> Syte midis grise dhe bluse, por le te themi gri. Dmth jam me origjine nga Finlanda apo Rusia?!


shikoje mire mbase i ke Kalter-Kafte  :ngerdheshje: ...kjo ngjyra gri eshte me shume e perhapur ne vendet Baltike me pak Filande e Rusi kurse vendet tjera shume rralle.

----------


## Zëu_s

> atehere  Zeu_s edhe ti i paske te perzier pra Lajthi...Ngjyra e gjelbert osht shume i rralle kjo ngjyre eshte  me e perhapur te Irlandez dhe Skocezet.


Paj me ta thene te drejten s'po e di as une se çfar lloji te syve kam, i ngjajne me shum atyre syve Amber, vetem se jan me te erret se ata syte amber qe i paska ai/ajo ne foto te pare dhe kan pak me teper ngjyre te gjelbert anash dhe e kafta ne mes eshte me e erret. Sy te quditshem kam une  :perqeshje:  .

Ps.: m'shtine me u que e me i kshyre edhe nihere n'pasqyre, hehehhe

----------


## alibaba

I ki syt e shkrun, a ke nie për kta a jo, se llaken femnat mas syve tshkrun, edhe une qashtu diqysh i kom.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Paj me ta thene te drejten s'po e di as une se çfar lloji te syve kam, i ngjajne me shum atyre syve Amber, vetem se jan me te erret se ata syte amber qe i paska ai/ajo ne foto te pare dhe kan pak me teper ngjyre te gjelbert anash dhe e kafta ne mes eshte me e erret. Sy te quditshem kam une  .
> 
> Ps.: m'shtine me u que e me i kshyre edhe nihere n'pasqyre, hehehhe


hahahah Zeu_s hiq mos e ki merak se ngjyra lajthi ma shume mbizotron knej ka anamorava  plus i kom njof 5 veta nga Dardana dhe krejt pi ktynve i kam pas ngjyre lajthi.

Une e pershkrova ma heret se syte lajthi marrin 3 forma ngjyrash kafta, verdhe dhe gjelbert vetem se nvaret prej ambienit te jashtem...naten zakonisht rrijne kafta, diten pa diell (p.sh gjate dimrit ose edhe vjeshtes) marrin ngjyre te kafte te celur, gjate pranveres-veres marrin ngjyre te gjelbert dhe verdhe/te arte (nese dielli  eshte ma i forte syte marrin ma shume ngjyre verdhe apo si te arte). 

Ajo ngjyra Amber osht e afert me Lajthin vetem se kjo Amber nuk ka prezence te ngjyres se gjelbert.

----------


## Zëu_s

Ashtu me regjione nuk mundesh me u bazue (Anamorava dhe Gallapi deri frik nuk jan martue mes veti, une jam i Gallapit me gjysh e gjyshe, me sterrgjysh e sterrgjyshe etj.) se p.sh. gjyshi im ka sy te kaltert dhe ka floke bjond mbyllur, une ashtu te perzier me te gjelbert dhe te kaft me floke geshtenje (si femije kisha edhe une floke bjond) ndersa djali im ka sy te kaltert dhe ka floke bjond sikur gjyshi im.

----------


## Zëu_s

> I ki syt e shkrun, a ke nie për kta a jo, se llaken femnat mas syve tshkrun, edhe une qashtu diqysh i kom.


hahahahha, llaken valla, na kemi sy deportues/shpues, e shumices se femnave iu pelqen kur ti shikosh ashtu tepertej ne sy, apo ?

----------


## alibaba

> hahahahha, llaken valla, na kemi sy deportues/shpues, e shumices se femnave iu pelqen kur ti shikosh ashtu tepertej ne sy, apo ?


hahahah magnet se jo mahi LOL

----------


## Zëu_s

> hahahah magnet se jo mahi LOL


pasha ni zot po, edhe çka asht ma interesant qe na e bajme kete pa qellim , mirpo pasojat ..... e diktojme menihere qe u dhez zjermi n'tjetren ane, hehehhehehe

----------

